# estar calor



## Aviador

Amigos,

pesso aqui vossa ajuda:

É correcto o uso da palavra _calor_ tambem como advérbio? No meu ouvido espanhol isto soa esquisito:

- _Por favor, abre a janela. Aqui está muito calor_.

Soa-me tão estranho como dizer:

- _Acende a luz. Aqui está muito escuridão_.

Porém, tenho ouvido aquilo muitas vezes e parece que é normal em portugês.

Obrigado


----------



## spielenschach

Estar muito calor, estar muito frio, estar muita gente, estar pouca gente, esta muito excitado, estar pouco excitado é um português normal.
Em todos os casos o advérbio de quantidade modifica o substantivo pois é essa a sua função.
Não tem que estranhar.
Saúde.


----------



## Vanda

_Acende a luz. Aqui está muito escuridão_.

Apenas nesta última, preferimos dizer: aqui está muito escuro. Mas, pensando bem, dizemos também: está uma escuridão danada!


----------



## Outsider

Aviador said:


> É correcto o uso da palavra _calor_ tambem como advérbio? No meu ouvido espanhol isto soa esquisito:
> 
> - _Por favor, abre a janela. Aqui está muito calor_.
> 
> Soa-me tão estranho como dizer:
> 
> - _Acende a luz. Aqui está muito escuridão escuro_.
> 
> Porém, tenho ouvido aquilo muitas vezes e parece que é normal em portugês.


Perfeitamente normal, e nessas frases "calor" e "escuro" são substantivos ou adjectivos, e não advérbios.


----------



## Aviador

Outsider said:


> Perfeitamente normal, e nessas frases "calor" e "escuro" são substantivos ou adjectivos, e não advérbios.



Devo esclarecer que meu conhecimento do português é autodidacta, por tanto, só posso fazer análises comparativas com o espanhol. Desse ponto de vista, é que acho extranho o caso consultado.
_
- No quarto está calor_ (o sustantivo _calor_ pode determinar o sujeito tácito desta oração impessoal?. Parece-me extranho)

_- No quarto está escuro_ (claramente o adjectivo _escuro_ determina o sujeito tácito desta oração impessoal. Concordo.)

Talvez é a minha análise sintáctica que não está correcta. Porém, porque não é possivel usar o sustantivo _escuridão_ numa frase da mesma construção sintáctica da outra e sim o adjectivo _escuro_?

Por tanto, eu diria:

- _No quarto está quente_ (onde _quente_ é adjectivo)

Em espanhol, se diria:

- _En el cuarto está caluroso_ (onde _caluroso_ é adjectivo)

e nunca

- _En el cuarto está calor_ (_calor_ é sempre sustantivo e, por tanto, não pode qualificar outra parte da oração)

Desculpem, mas esta obcecação está a matar-me.


----------



## Outsider

Análise sintáctica não é o meu forte. De acordo com este dicionário, _calor_ é apenas substantivo. A mim não me choca nada ver «_Aqui está muito_ + substantivo», até porque é assim que falo. 

E que me diz de «Aqui está muita gente», ou «Aqui está muito vento»?


----------



## jazyk

Eu concordo com Aviador. Apesar de ser lusófono de nascimento e os outros aqui discordarem de mim, sempre achei estranho _está calor_. Diria _faz/está fazendo calor_ ou _está quente_.

Jazyk


----------



## Alandria

jazyk said:


> Eu concordo com Aviador. Apesar de ser lusófono de nascimento e os outros aqui discordarem de mim, sempre achei estranho _está calor_. Diria _faz/está fazendo calor_ ou _está quente_.
> 
> Jazyk


 
Mas ele está aplicando o caso em cima da estrutura do espanhol. E ele não é lusófono. No lugar dele eu poderia dizer que acho estranho a construção "la verdad no puedo amarte..." (corrente no espanhol) em vez de "la verdad es que no puedo amarte...". Casos muito parecido, não acha?

(não, eu não acho a construção de tal frase em castelhano estranha)


----------



## jazyk

> Mas ele está aplicando o caso em cima da estrutura do espanhol.


 Mas eu também. E apesar disso/por causa disso ainda me soa estranho _está calor_, embora todo o mundo ao meu redor se expresse assim.  Jazyk


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bueno, yo ni sabia que "estar calor" en portugues era valido, por lo que me pregunto porque existe entonces _quente_. Si nos enfocamos solo en "calor" y dejamos fuera las discusiones sobre cual idioma tiene "razon" o cual se oye "mejor" se puede ver...
Caldo (italiano) = calor/caliente
è molto caldo= está muy caliente

Aqui se puede usar como sustantivo o adjetivo 



> from Jazyk
> _faz/está fazendo calor_ ou _está quente_.


Yo tambien estoy de acuerdo . Realmente no se de donde haya salido el uso de verbo y sustantivo (estoy calor?) pero parece como cuando un ninho que solo habla ingles y sabe muy poco espahol intenta decirlo sin querer.


----------



## Outsider

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Bueno, yo ni sabia que "estar calor" en portugues era valido, por lo que me pregunto porque existe entonces _quente_.


Normalmente, «Está calor» refere-se ao tempo. «Está quente» pode-se referir ao tempo ou a um ser ou objecto.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Lo ideal sería _estar com calor_, no? O _estar quente_ o la más común "tengo calor" (_tenho calor_ es valido? Creio que em português nao)
Por lo menos en francés _avoir chaud_ es _tener calor_, por lo cual "ter o calor" sería lo mismo, no?


----------



## Vanda

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Lo ideal sería _estar com calor_, no? O _estar quente_ o la más común "tengo calor" (_tenho calor_ es valido? Creio que em português nao)
> Por lo menos en francés _avoir chaud_ es _tener calor_, por lo cual "ter o calor" sería lo mismo, no?



Normalmente você ouvirá: Está quente! Estou com calor!


----------



## Macunaíma

Já houve um tempo em que eu estranhei essa construção também, me perguntando por que usamos _calor_ como adjetivo.

O exemplo dado pelo Outsider é muito elucidativo: _caminhamos no escuro_ [substantivo], _caminhamos por um beco escuro_ [adjetivo].

Palavras se transformam. Foi o que aconteceu com _calor_. _Hoje está muito calor_! Muito normal dizer isso. _Calor _tornou-se um adjetivo, é um fato. 

No entanto, observe-se que não usamos _calor _como substantivo atributivo (ex: _uma cidade calor_). Tambem é menos comum (mas não raro) usar-se _calor_ como adjetivo predicativo com o verbo _ser _(ex: _Cuiabá é calor o ano todo!_). Usamos _calor_ como adjetivo predicativo geralmente com verbo de ligação _estar_: _Aqui no Rio está calor além da conta para esta época do ano!_

Macunaíma


----------



## Muito obrigado

Em Portugal é mais comum dizer *ESTÁ CALOR* ou* FAZ CALOR*? Está/faz frio? Obrigadíssimo a todos!


----------



## Outsider

"Está." "Faz calor" também se diz por aqui, mas menos frequentemente.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, eu buscava isso.


----------

